# Caressa:"Piatek sopravalutato, meglio Kouame"



## Willy Wonka (21 Gennaio 2019)

Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:

"Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."

Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (21 Gennaio 2019)

Incredibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2019)

Di solito queste dichiarazioni di Caressa portano bene


----------



## Zani (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."



Che poi tutti questi soldi dove? 35m al giorno d'oggi per una punta giovane sono il minimo


----------



## Molenko (21 Gennaio 2019)

Gli altri in studio, Cambiasso, Costacurta, Bergomi (la parte competente, se vogliamo) ne hanno parlato stra-bene..


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Gennaio 2019)

Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."



in effetti un altro niang ci servirebbe....

ce ne faremo una ragione caressa.


----------



## Dapone (21 Gennaio 2019)

Fossi in Kouame mi farei una ravanata di palle.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Godo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Da sempre - e non capisco il motivo - Caressa sembra avercela su col Milan. 

Difficile stabilire, oggi, chi dei due sia in assoluto più forte - anche perché sono due giocatori molto diversi e complementari fra loro -, ma è indubbio che Kouamé abbia contribuito molto alle fortune di Piatek in rossoblu creando spazi, portando su palla e servendogli qualche assist.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Bene, ogni volta che questo parla succede esattamente il contrario


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Gennaio 2019)

1 Kouame e Piatek hanno ruoli diversi
2 A noi serve il ruolo di Piatek
3 Servo della Juve, per questo è ancora in tv questo pagliaccio
4 Leonardo la smettesse di fare queste pagliacciate


----------



## Miracle1980 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Leonardo ha scritto un SMS...quando l'unica cosa che doveva fare era prenderlo l'SMS


----------



## Boomer (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Perfetto. Farà 15 gol.


----------



## Goro (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Tifa per la pippa Kouamè invece di uno etichettato dagli addetti ai lavori come possibile nuovo Lewandowski... certo Fabio, ti crediamo al volo


----------



## bmb (21 Gennaio 2019)

Forse abbiamo svoltato. Grazie Fabio.


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2019)

Caressa quello che ironizzava su Van Dijk pagato 85 milioni dal Liverpool.


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



È palese che stia rosicando, la sua è una speranza che fallisca.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Dopo le dichiarazioni di Caressa, prevedo per Piatek 89 gol su acrobazia alla Oliver Hutton in 4 partite


----------



## davidelynch (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Grazie Fabio ora possiamo dormire tranquilli.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Gennaio 2019)

Kouame è un bel giocatore, un Callejon, si sacrifica molto per la squadra non disdegnando di segnare, come tipologia di giocatori servono entrambi, diciamo che accanto a Cutrone è un compagno più adatto di Piatek se i due giocheranno assieme


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un **SMS**. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Quindi prendiamo SMS?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2019)

Il nostro Kouame potrebbe benissimo essere Groenveld a questo punto.


----------



## Casnop (21 Gennaio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 1 Kouame e Piatek hanno ruoli diversi
> 2 A noi serve il ruolo di Piatek
> 3 Servo della Juve, per questo è ancora in tv questo pagliaccio
> 4 Leonardo la smettesse di fare queste pagliacciate


Non commento i punti 3 e 4, ma condivido totalmente i primi due. Dopo la partenza di Higuain, occorreva una soluzione per il ruolo, possibilmente diversa dall'argentino, che ha patito il modo di giocare del Milan attuale. Piatek è diverso da lui, ma per lui occorrerà fare ulteriori adattamenti del gioco offensivo, che, si spera, verranno ripagati da una resa del centravanti polacco che sia all'altezza della situazione. Kouame' è un giocatore molto interessante, ma va a coprire un ruolo in cui attualmente il Milan ha minori necessità, considerata la presenza di Suso. Nulla può essere escluso nel prossimo mercato, ma non è la priorità dell'oggi, che verte su altri ruoli.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Caressa la persona più falsa del mondo, che solo fino a 2 settimane fa si sperticava in lodi. Meglio così, di solito quando parla succede il contrario


----------



## 7vinte (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Grazie Fabio!!!


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



"cancelo 30mln?? E tiettelo cancelo, e tiettelo!
Con quei soldi mi prendo Lazzari, anzi, non sono nemmeno certo che il primo sia meglio del secondo!"

Ciao mitico!


----------



## 7vinte (21 Gennaio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> "cancelo 30mln?? E tiettelo cancelo, e tiettelo!
> Con quei soldi mi prendo Lazzari, anzi, non sono nemmeno certo che il primo sia meglio del secondo!"
> 
> Ciao mitico!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2019)

comunque ha posto il dubbio, non è che è stato così categorico... ha detto quello che dicono tanti qui dentro, cioè che per lui è meglio higuain


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Gli altri in studio, Cambiasso, Costacurta, Bergomi (la parte competente, se vogliamo) ne hanno parlato stra-bene..



guarda caso tutti ex giocatori che sanno cosa è il gioco del calcio non come caressa che non ne capisce niente e vive di rendita per le telecronache del mondiale del 2006. In fondo lo capisco, per portare la pagnotta a casa deve creare il personaggio televisivo che rilascia dichiarazioni sensazionali e fa polemica, come sgarbi insomma, altrimenti nessuno se lo filerebbe.


----------



## bmb (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Ma poi chi sarebbe la riserva di Lewa? E la riserva della riserva?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Se fosse stata la juve a prendere un esordiente in A che chiude il girone di andata con 19 gol totali su 20 partite giocate(campionato + coppa ) caressa avrebbe esaltato la stessa, ovviamente lo prendiamo noi e si insinua che quello buono era quel cavallo zoppo di kouame.
Il calcio italiano è morto nei salotti , oltre che sul campo.
Ma del resto se uno definisce questo higuian 'una certezza'..... cosa ci aspettiamo?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma poi chi sarebbe la riserva di Lewa? E la riserva della riserva?



Credo si riferisca alle gerarchie di piatek in nazionale.
Chissà però perchè non etichetta mai dybala nello stesso modo : la riserva della riserva della riserva.


----------



## bmb (21 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisca alle gerarchie di piatek in nazionale.
> Chissà però perchè non etichetta mai dybala nello stesso modo : la riserva della riserva della riserva.



Sì sì. Ma mentre Dybala fa panchina a Messi, Aguero, Higuain, Icardi, Pavon e qualcun'altro che dimentico, dietro a Lewandoski e prima di Piatek non mi viene in mente nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2019)

Milik?
Ma son discorsi che portano a nulla perchè bum bum piatek è esploso ora e il futuro prossimo della nazionale è suo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> *Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"*



Chiudete tutto


----------



## Albijol (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Caressa è uno Sconcerti più giovane, non ne azzecca una neanche per sbaglio


----------



## James45 (21 Gennaio 2019)

La cosa che mi fa morire è che quando parla questo personaggio riesce a far mettere d'accordo il 90% dei forumisti.

Una "Mission impossible" che solo lui


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Kouamè inciampa sul pallone come Niang, non ha tiro in porta, è clamorosamente scoordinato. Piatek è di tre categorie superiore adesso e in prospettiva, anche con caratteristiche diverse.

Questo sarebbe il numero uno dei telecronisti italiani: incompetenza pura. Prego risentirsi qualche cronaca di Pizzul e fare un paragone: quello era poesia pura, per cultura generale e calcistica, toni e forbitezza di linguaggio, questo è un guappo di borgata che ha vinto la lotteria e non se ne rende conto, pensa davvero di essere bravo... Povera patria!


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa al Club su Sky:
> 
> "Secondo voi Piatek vale tutti questi soldi? Secondo me no, è sopravalutato. Ha fatto bene qualche mese al Genoa, mica 3 anni. Parliamo pur sempre della riserva della riserva della riserva di Lewandowski, nulla di eccezionale eh. E lo comprano per sostituire Higuain che è una certezza. Io ho dei dubbi. Secondo me quello forte da prendere era Kouame, lui è meglio di Piatek per me, è più forte."
> 
> Caressa:"Pazzesco mi ha appena scritto Leonardo, un SMS. Mi ha detto di aprire gli occhi! Ciao Leo ti saluto!"



Ho la sensazione che se avessimo preso Kouame allora Caressa avrebbe detto che quello da prendere era Piatek.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2019)

Come minimo è l’attaccante più forte in circolazione allora.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2019)

Io non dico sia sopravvalutato Piatek, ma di sicuro l'affare non mi convince.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2019)

Penso che Kuoame non sia neanche un centravanti


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Gennaio 2019)

Quando apre la bocca questo è una sentenza...grazie Fabio occupati di Milan anche sabato gentilmente.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Kouamè inciampa sul pallone come Niang, non ha tiro in porta, è clamorosamente scoordinato. Piatek è di tre categorie superiore adesso e in prospettiva, anche con caratteristiche diverse.
> 
> Questo sarebbe il numero uno dei telecronisti italiani: incompetenza pura. Prego risentirsi qualche cronaca di Pizzul e fare un paragone: quello era poesia pura, per cultura generale e calcistica, toni e forbitezza di linguaggio, questo è un guappo di borgata che ha vinto la lotteria e non se ne rende conto, pensa davvero di essere bravo... Povera patria!



Non è capace a raccontare il calcio e vuole pure fare l'osservatore in cerca di talenti.
Kouamè, come giustamente fai notare, nel calcio di anni fa sarebbe stato catalogato come contropiedista , buono solo a correre quando si aprono spazi e campo ma per il resto è una sciagura per coordinazione e tecnica.
Pare un niang 2.0.
Valutarlo migliore di piatek è roba da ritiro del patentino da telecronista.
Ma vede calcio da anni e non ha imparato nulla???


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Penso che Kuoame non sia neanche un centravanti



Io penso che non sia neanche un calciatore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Penso che Kuoame non sia neanche un centravanti



Ma infatti non si capisce ancora bene cosa sia. Seconda punta? Esterno offensivo? Esterno di centrocampo? 

Per carità sembra anche bravino ma è un giocatore completamente da sgrezzare. E a noi uno così non serve.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Gennaio 2019)

caressa e' tifosissimo della roma... ovvviamente rema contro ...


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2019)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> caressa e' tifosissimo della roma... ovvviamente rema contro ...



Sarà anche giallorosso ma è un po' la putt... del mondo del giornalismo sportivo.
Quante volte gli ho sentito leccare l'ano dei ladri o degli sfinteristi, insieme al suo amico monociglio.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non dico sia sopravvalutato Piatek, ma di sicuro l'affare non mi convince.



Onestamente, non esiste affare, ne nostro, ne degli altri, che mi convince.

E la risposta è solo una e scontata, l' inflazione dei prezzi.


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non si capisce ancora bene cosa sia. Seconda punta? Esterno offensivo? Esterno di centrocampo?
> 
> Per carità sembra anche bravino ma è un giocatore completamente da sgrezzare. E a noi uno così non serve.



Anche oggi ha dimostrato in campo quello che già avevo visto in altre occasioni, e cioè giocatore di grande corsa e basta. Se dovessi fare un paragone direi un Niang più fisico.
Mi tengo 1000 volte Paitek.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente, non esiste affare, ne nostro, ne degli altri, che mi convince.
> 
> E la risposta è solo una e scontata, l' inflazione dei prezzi.



Non lo reputo un affare che mi convince perchè secondo me a noi serviva una seconda punta e non un centravanti... però, staremo a vedere...


----------

